# osud



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

What does *osdu *mean? I didn't find it in the dictionary. It's in the lyric of _Rio de Janeiro_ song. 

"jen chvíli ještě s vámi a pak běžím 
můj *osdu* je už dávno sečtěný"

I've also tried osd, osed, osdout, but I didn't find anything =/

Děkuju vám

Na shledanou.:


----------



## kelt

hi,

its *osud*, not osdu 
and it means fate, or destiny.


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

Thank you, Kelt.

So, can I translate the phrase můj *osud* je už dávno sečtěný as _My fate was written a long time ago_? 

Na shledanou.:


----------



## Jana337

I'd rather say "my fate is sealed".


----------



## winpoj

Well, first of all, it should be "sečtený", rather than "sečtěný".
Second, it seems to me that here the phrase might mean something like "my days are already counted". The "a pak běžím" in the previous line probably refers to dying. One would need to know more of the lyrics to be sure.


----------

